

Tell HN: My startup just got its first paying customer - woohoo - jawns

Over the past few years, I've written about 60 small Facebook applications -- mostly having to do with enhancing productivity -- and recently, I gathered the 10 most useful and packaged them in a bundle:<p>http://fab.pressbin.com<p>Yesterday, I got my first paying customer.<p>They say the first customer is the toughest to acquire, so I'm glad I've cleared that hurdle!<p>Now, it's time to attract the next 999,999.
======
jawns
Hyperlink: <http://fab.pressbin.com>

------
bakhlawa
That's great, congratulations. I took a look at your pricing page and you may
want to consider putting the annual price in like terms, i.e. say $12/year
instead of $0.99/month. When I read annual, I expect the price to be stated in
that unit. Maybe you can tack on a "Pay for 6 months, get a year's worth of
service if you get the annual plan" line somewhere.

~~~
Brewer
I agree with bakhlawa on this one. Don't make your poor customers do math,
they will hate you.

------
luckyisgood
Congratulations! You must be very excited, I know I would be.

I wonder, did you think about positioning your product for Facebook Page
owners only? I guess you could price your product a bit higher then if you
did. Or maybe you are aiming at individuals?

------
Peroni
Congrats!

A bit of aesthetic feedback: I'm using ie8 with a 1382 X 864 screen res and
your header on your pricing page appears as follows:
<http://i.imgur.com/yeUCZ.png>

------
jvdmeij
Great collection of Facebook apps! Try spreading your work, or even better
good stories from people who use it, on relevant Facebook marketing blogs.

------
grah4
Congrats!

You have some really nice apps. Perhaps you should try charging more?

